# Windham Maine area, available body



## ihwild (Dec 30, 2009)

If anyone needs an occasional extra helping hand. As long as I'm not called into work or watching my kid. I'd be available to learn the ropes and make a little bit of extra cash. Usually my work shuts down except essential people in this type of weather. I do not have any equipment except a shovel but I have plowed before using Meyers and Fisher plows on my Scout or the work truck F350. Those were all driveways and one antenna site. I'm not looking into getting into this professional and doing my own business anytime soon. Maybe after I retire from the Coast Guard. But if I can learn more now and make a few bucks then great. 
Contact through pm is probably the easiest. Thanks for the time and enjoy the snow everyone.

Rich


----------

